# Need help identifying bike's date of manufacture from fork numbers



## Paddbear (Jul 10, 2013)

I have a vintage Schwinn fork, supposedly from a 1970 Tandem, but want to check for sure as I got it off eBay. I read somewhere (but for the life of me, can not find it again) that the numbers stamped into the inside of the fork also indicate the date of manufacture. Is this true? If so, can anyone tell me what date 9+7 would be?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 10, 2013)

The stamping in the fork is the fork date code. With those numbers your fork could be Sept. 1967, 1977 or possibly a 1957 forging. To decifer what decade the color, darts etc. may help in figuring it out. Also, the steertube ID will be smaller on a 1966 and later fork.


----------



## Paddbear (Jul 10, 2013)

The color is a blue green (maybe?) - see photo. There are no darts, etc. on it, but it does have a separate chrome crown, if that helps. And it fits a 26" bike with S-7 wheels.


----------



## GenuineRides (Jul 10, 2013)

With straight drop outs like you show, should be sept. 1967 fork
GenuineRides


----------



## Paddbear (Jul 10, 2013)

Interesting. Thank you.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 10, 2013)

I agree with the 1967 assessment. That looks like the early Sky Blue which is lighter in color than the Sky Blue color of the 70's. My SB 69 Tandem fork looks the same as yours and it should have a dropout that will take a 3/8" axle.


----------



## Paddbear (Jul 10, 2013)

Yes, it does take a 3/8" axle. It is also a lighter blue than older Schwinns I've seen. Thanks for all of the help!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 10, 2013)

Are you building up a Tandem? I still have a few parts from my 69 Deluxe hanging around.


----------



## Paddbear (Jul 10, 2013)

No. This was listed on eBay as fitting a S-2 wheel sized Schwinn, so I bought it to fit mine. Turns out it wasn't and it had a no return policy so I'm relisting it on eBay myself. Only I want to provide accurate info!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 10, 2013)

There shouldn't be a problem with getting an S2 in that fork. The late 70's Cruisers used basically the same size fork. I see a brake caliper in your picture, the S7 caliper is just a tad short for a balloon rim though. What was you intended application?


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 10, 2013)

Paddbear said:


> but it does have a separate chrome crown, if that helps. And it fits a 26" bike with S-7 wheels.
> 
> View attachment 104092




The crown just slips off.  If you're going to sell the fork on ebay, slip the crown off and sell it separately.  If it's in especially good shape, it could be worth at least as much as the fork.


----------



## Paddbear (Jul 11, 2013)

Yes, it was to go on a coaster balloon bike with fenders. It was mostly the brake that was the problem. I just solved the brake problem by buying another vintage Schwinn (sort of - an '85 Caliente) with brakes!


----------

